# Tank cycling



## burch76 (Feb 12, 2007)

I have been cycling my tank since feb 1 and the amonia alert button has not changed from yellow...Is this a problem and how long should it take to change?


----------



## trreherd (Aug 7, 2006)

we are going to need to know lots more information. What cycling tehnique are you useing? How bigs your yank? Are you useing live rock? how much? do you have anyfish in there? What are you useing for a filter? Those things are no good. go to a local fish store and get your water tested for amonia,nitrite,and nitrate. come back here and we can tell you what they all meen.


----------



## caferacermike (Oct 3, 2006)

I don't trust those hanging thingies.


----------

